# Can anyone suggest cheap but good biltong?



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

As per title...

Used The Chichester Biltong Co. a few times and very nice but is there something equivalent but cheaper?

£8 - 250g

£15 - 500g


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

edited - not as cheap as what you're already paying...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Home made with a dehydrator http://amzn.to/2grom8i


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I can get it 100g for £3.40... Traditional South African recipe too


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> As per title...
> 
> Used The Chichester Biltong Co. a few times and very nice but is there something equivalent but cheaper?
> 
> ...


1kg silver side £4.99 makes around 600-700g biltong depending on how dry or moist you like it


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

nope... savanna is the only place i buy from , its the best in my opinion and tastes great


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BILTONG-BEEF-QUALITY-SUPERB-FLAVOUR-SOUTH-AFRICAN-DELI-MULTI-OPTION-VARIATIONS-/280962414161?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&var=&hash=item416aaa3651


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I know the salt content can be high but I love this stuff and 100g a day over a week seems to add an extra 50g+ protein a day with minimal carbs/fats  keeps me away from the snack cupboard!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

i bought a dehydrator a few yrs ago and started making my own in different flavours after getting hooked on the stuff


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

South Africa. Cheap as hell! Used to eat loads over there. Check sa websites and order a **** load


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> South Africa. Cheap as hell! Used to eat loads over there. Check sa websites and order a **** load


In South Africa you have biltong pick and mix in the cinema, no wonder they are huuuge over there


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

maybe we should look at doing a bulk buy! I am hooked on the stuff too


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

i just use one of these (its cheap compared to alot of dehydrators but does the job)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SEVERIN-OD-2940-Severin-Fruit/dp/B000FMM7KE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351178817&sr=8-3

they are basically just a load of trays with a small fan in the bottom , if i fill the thing up it takes about 6 hrs to finish it to how i like and i need to turn it once (you precut the steak into strips,it drys faster)

i also use it for drying chillis, mushrooms ,tomatoes and just about anything else that can be dried inc fruit cut into slices (bananas ,apples etc)

*also use the cheapest nastiest steak you can get, buying premium for jerky/biltong is a waste


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

1KG biltong £9.99

What it tastes like who knows.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> 1KG biltong £9.99
> 
> What it tastes like who knows.


Thats Biltong spice,not the actual meat.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

cudsyaj said:


> I know the salt content can be high but I love this stuff and 100g a day over a week seems to add an extra 50g+ protein a day with minimal carbs/fats  keeps me away from the snack cupboard!!


I just bought a bunch of German treats for the weekend for cheat day, biltong would be ideal for through the week like! Would love some myself.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Thats Biltong spice,not the actual meat.


Ah okay, I didn't actually read it tbh, well, there you go guys 1kg biltong spice if you want to make your own! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> 1KG biltong £9.99
> 
> What it tastes like who knows.


i'd be more worried about what it is, it just says 'meat' in the description 

*lol ah just the spice mix

tbh is easy to make your own diff flavours , i guess it depends on how much money you have and how idle you are tho, the dehydrator is 50 notes, but ive had mine about 5 yrs now and it gets used regular.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Could you not have Pastrami instead of Biltong?? Per 100gr it has half the protein but its also a lot cheaper then half the price. There is fvck all fat in it as well

http://www.melburyandappleton.co.uk/pastrami---from-200g-367-p.asp


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

On the way back from south Africa I brought back well over 2kgs for about £20 those were the days

Gonna have to get that dryer,got about 50kgs worth of steak left, brilliant!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Could you not have Pastrami instead of Biltong?? Per 100gr it has half the protein but its also a lot cheaper then half the price. There is fvck all fat in it as well
> 
> http://www.melburyandappleton.co.uk/pastrami---from-200g-367-p.asp


Wouldnt an easier option be them mattesons fridge raider chicken bags?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Wouldnt an easier option be them mattesons fridge raider chicken bags?


or what about pigs groin


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

the homemade box works , however , you can imagine raw meat and wood after a few times using it , the trays from mine are plastic nd go in the dishwasher.

my basic mix (adjust quantities as to what you prefer)

salt ,pepper ,garlic powder ,splash of wine vinegar, few tablespoons dark soy , and most importantly -dried corriander seed (either pre ground or i roast and grind myself in a coffee grinder)

other one i do use peri peri sauce (or any other chili sauce you like)

cut steak into strips and put into a tupperware box , thro mix in , use hands to mix it all up and leave in the fridge overnight then dry the next day.

trouble is the stuff is so nice i end up eating loads of it , once dried you can easily get thru 3 10oz steaks worth (rem most of a steak is water which you lose)


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I get some deals from here http://www.sports-supplements-compare.co.uk/cheap-beef-biltong-deals/


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Snoggys billtong...there ain't no other!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Acidreflux said:


> Snoggys billtong...there ain't no other!


 looks awesome ~I used to live in Capetown and loved going to the biltong shop, they even have biltong pick and mix in the cinemas there!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> looks awesome ~I used to live in Capetown and loved going to the biltong shop, they even have biltong pick and mix in the cinemas there!


 Can buy it ib London...SW Wandsworth it's da bomb!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Acidreflux said:


> Can buy it ib London...SW Wandsworth it's da bomb!!


 next time I am down I will pop in. Love fresh cut biltong the best


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> next time I am down I will pop in. Love fresh cut biltong the best


 Snoggys butchers in putney upper richmond road....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Acidreflux said:


> Snoggys butchers in putney upper richmond road....





Acidreflux said:


> Snoggys butchers in putney upper richmond road....


 sounds dodgy lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> sounds dodgy lol


 Its the shizzle mate I've often bought 500g for my lunch...lol


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Try a butcher's


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Anyone tried muscle foods selection


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Stallion46 said:


> Anyone tried muscle foods selection


 yes and it is good!,


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have just noticed that this thread is number 1 in google for cheap biltong

no wonder there are so many views!


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> yes and it is good!,


 Il try some. Any discount codes plz? Anything else recommended?


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

My mates a Saffa and his old man lives down essex way, he sells 1kg for £22. Only buy it from him because i wont get much better quality that cheap


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

I used to get the Cruga packets from Asda, then moved onto Bullox ones from Makro cos it was cheaper buying in bulk. Both were good but very expensive for what you get.

 I found out my butcher did Biltong and Biltong Droewer but it was £32/kg. Bought some and it was the best I'd tried but the price was expensive.

I just got myself a dehydrator £35 and bought 2kg of sandwich steak for £14 and made my first own batch. Threw some crushed coriander seeds, salt & pepper on and the taste just as good as any other. You can also experiment with chili and stuff to make things to your own liking.

Good investment.


----------

